# HELP! USB ports randomly stop working periodically



## sgruggy (Sep 27, 2012)

Just last week, my USB ports where my mouse and keyboard were connected randomly stopped working. 
It looked like my pc froze, but sound was still playing and the game i was playing still went on. 
at first, i thought it was the game. so i tried CTRL + ALT + DEL but nothing happened and my mouse wouldnt budge. 
I had to hard restart my comp and convinced myself this was a one time thing
It happens periodically now. After im using my computer for a while like 30-120 minutes, it would just randomly stop working for some reason. I had to use the 2 ports in the front for them to work for another 30 min. But then the two FRONT ports randomly froze too, while the 2 back ones wouldnt work.
At first i thought my mouse and keyboard's plug were broken. But they couldnt be broken and randomly stop at the EXACT same time. I tested my headset mic by plugging it into the back ones when they stopped working and i couldnt talk in the mic, as if the USB ports didn't supply it power.

What i dont get is that y mouse and keyboard still lights up. Yes, after the usb ports stop working, it still lights up, meaning it's still being supplied power (although my caps lock and num lock buttons dint make my keyboard light up) But why wont it move if it's still being lit up? I dont understand. This is so frustrating to hard restart my computer EVERY TIME it randomly freezes just so it would work again
I also plugged in a flash drive into the port that was fried, and it still picked up the folders and autorun and stuff.

I have tried system restore, checked BIOS .
Things i havent done yet are re-install drivers, purchase a new motherboard ( if this is the problem), any other solution.

Please help. this is so frustrating and goes against my logic. How does one supply power and not work? Ugh.
Thanks in advance


----------



## xxx1angel3xxx (Aug 4, 2011)

how old is the computer, what is the make and model of the mobo , the power supply, the wattage add any devices lately


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC specs?
Prebuilt- Brand Name & Model Number
Custom build- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-GPU-PSU

Look in Device Manager under USB Contoller for any exclamation marks.


----------



## sgruggy (Sep 27, 2012)

My computer is only 2 years old, prebuilt from Dell.
I do not know what the mobo is, power supply i THINK its 500 or 600. i dont know howto check, but Dell computers are usually 500-600

Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit
Model XPS 8300
Intel Core i7-2600 CPU @3.40 GHz (hypertreading to 8 CPUs)
8.192 GB Ram
ATI Radeon 6770

Oh yea, i ran DxDiag and on the Input page, my mouse and keyboard's controller ID are n/a while everything else is 0. What does this mean?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Mobo is Motherboard but that we can determine that once we know the complete Model Number of the Dell?
Is the 6770 GPU part of the original hardware or has it been added?
Remove the case side and look at the label on the PSU to get the Brand & Model.
Have you looked in Device manager under USB Controllers?


----------



## sgruggy (Sep 27, 2012)

I know what "mobo" is, i just dont know howto check
And i cant tear down the side without tearing out the whole computer using lots of screwdrivers, taking up a lot of time. 
Also, the complete model number is XPS 8300 IHX trustudio PC says one label.
I have checked the USB things in device manager, theyre all working, no triangles.
I think all Dell XPS's come with the same motherboards.
My graphics card was pre-added, i never did anything to the hardware, ever


----------



## sgruggy (Sep 27, 2012)

The time lapses got shorter. Now every 15-30 minutes within computer use, the back usb ports where my mouse and keyboard are connected to stops working.
Then i use the front ones, which are not fried yet. 
After 10-15 minutes, the front ones fry, and then they all dont work.

They seem to stop working in the places my mouse and keyboards are plugged in
Could it be a power problem?


----------



## sgruggy (Sep 27, 2012)

UPDATE: I re-installed the 2 root hub drivers, and the time lapses where the usb ports would stop working increased to 5-6 hours. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## sgruggy (Sep 27, 2012)

UPDATE: Seems to happen very often while playing games such as League of Legends or DOTA2. Any reason?

Also, it still provides power, as it lights up my mouse and keybaord and flash drive.
When i insert a flash drive into the USBs that were not working for the mouse and keyboard, i could browse through the flash drive like normal.


----------



## sgruggy (Sep 27, 2012)

Bump. Anyone?

Now, the front ports have a longer fry duration, and the back ports just fry up in 15-30 minutes. Anything guys?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

My best thoiught is the Mobo is failing.


----------



## sgruggy (Sep 27, 2012)

That's the last thing i wanna do. It's gonna be a hassle to buy a new motherboard and install one, because i have 0 experience with hardware on a computer

Will it work if i buy a usb power hub to save power?

Is it worth mentioning that this happens mostly during gaming?


----------



## xxx1angel3xxx (Aug 4, 2011)

One thing you can do too buy some time is get a usb add in card they sell for next to nothing on online sites about 14 bucks or so, the one I got has usb header on it so you can hook the front usb ports. I going to just pput this out there as well this keybord and mouse aren't wireless and just need new batteries do they (you'd be surprise how may times I got a service call to fix a keyboard or mouse that just need new batteries) I think you said other stuff wasn't working but I thought what the hey. sorry wish the news was better....


----------



## sgruggy (Sep 27, 2012)

No problem, i don't think USB mouse and keyboards need batteries though. 
And i wanna solve this using software instead of hardware
My last resorts are factory restore and new motherboard >_>


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A USB card would be an option "if" the Mobo USB connectors are not effected.


----------



## sgruggy (Sep 27, 2012)

What do those do?
And would i have to open my computer case to install it?


----------



## sgruggy (Sep 27, 2012)

Last question, i'm going to buy a powered hub b4 buying a usb card.
Will it work, if it's a power problem?

Like, does a power hub mean it's not relying on the computer's power, or usb hubs or does it still take power from the PC?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Powered means it has it's own power supply https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=p...s=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## sgruggy (Sep 27, 2012)

Do you think it'll fix my problem?
Not sure if power problem, or motherboard problem.
If it's a motherboard problem, will it disconnect the powered hub too?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

To be honest after reviewing the thread no I agree with Tyree it seems more likely the mobo is failing no point in spending money on things that will not be of benefit in this situation,it would only be a asset on a working computer


----------



## sgruggy (Sep 27, 2012)

alright, i'm gonna call dell and we'll see where i can go from there.
Thanks guys!


----------



## sgruggy (Sep 27, 2012)

Okay, first they said it was an OS problem, put me on hold for a long time, and finally decided to replace my motherboard after 1 hour, free of charge, 
They might suck, but at least im getting it free.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok sounds good


----------

